# Sub looking for work this year in northern VA



## mping (Dec 6, 2004)

I am looking to team up with someone in the northern VA area. I have a 2004 F250 with 7'6" Western plow and Buyers salt spreader. I also have a 22" snow blower for sidewalks. contact Mike at 703-856-8541 or email [email protected]


----------

